
Super Mario Royale - cyberfart
http://www.infernoplus.com/royale/#game
======
cyberfart
Video from the creator
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgmNQ5zPuSQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgmNQ5zPuSQ)

